# Taken Photos of The Newest Babies



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Here are my 3 little siamese, im 99% sure 2 are female, they are about 5-6 days and 2 have faint dots for nipples so in a few more ill know for sure.

Baby thinking 'Arh there squashing me!'









All three









Close Ups!


----------



## jenniferm202 (Apr 30, 2011)

There all very cute


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I simply love siamese


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

They're adorable. I have a soft spot for siamese and black/white splodgy mice (oh and tri colour).


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, ive been converted on them now and want to breed more lol. turns out 2 are astrex, got the newer photo here
viewtopic.php?f=22&t=7580

everyone who meets them is offering them a home but they are going nowhere


----------

